# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El Directorio de la Energía, una base de datos online con miles de recursos sobre energía y medioambiente

## Jonasino

> Foro de la Industria Nuclear Española, Red Eléctrica de España, la Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia (CNMC) y el Centro de Investigaciones Energéticas, Medioambientales y Tecnológicas (Ciemat) han desarrollado conjuntamente el "Directorio de la Energía", un buscador de recursos de información especializado en la temática energética y medioambiental.
> 
> Directorio energiaEl "Directorio de la Energía" se trata de la primera obra de referencia española de estas características y es de acceso público.
> 
> El contenido del Directorio de la Energía, recopilado por un grupo de documentalistas de Foro Nuclear, Red Eléctrica de España, la CNMC y el Ciemat se organiza en torno a grandes temas como la economía de la energía, la energía eléctrica, la energía nuclear, las energías renovables, el petróleo, el gas, el carbón, la I+D+i, el medio ambiente o la política energética y la regulación.
> 
> Esta gran base de datos online permite buscar y seleccionar recursos de información y descargar o consultar gran cantidad de documentos actualizados como informes, datos estadísticos, normativa, etc. También permite navegar por portales especializados, e identificar los diferentes recursos técnicos, documentales, informativos y formativos de interés para cada usuario. En las búsquedas a nivel nacional y también internacional se puede encontrar información clasificada por temas, tipo de documento, autor, editor y país de origen y consultar obras de referencia, publicaciones, boletines estadísticos, memorias, informes y un largo etcétera.
> 
> El Directorio de la Energía, operativo desde mediados de junio, ha surgido ante la necesidad de facilitar el acceso a la información de fuentes especializadas dentro del sector energético. Ha sido realizado por documentalistas de Foro Nuclear, el Ciemat, la CNMC y de REE, miembros del Comité de Documentación Energética, un grupo de trabajo constituido en el año 2002 y formado por documentalistas de bibliotecas y centros de documentación de empresas, organismos e instituciones del sector de la energía.
> ...


Enlace: http://directoriodelaenergia.es/

Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...-medioambiente

----------

F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017)

----------

